# Fuji Speedway GT-R Meet -NeweraImports Pictures



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi guys,

little treat for you. 

Pictures taken today from Fuji Speedway for the skyline meet

Lots of other things there too!:thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## surzygyy (Jan 13, 2009)

Great pictures!


----------



## Initial F (Jun 21, 2009)

Great pictures Matty! :thumbsup:

GT-R heaven.. :bowdown1:


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

WOW some amazing cars there, like always...Want to go back to Japan now...lol


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for sharing - so awesome.. And I concur with Initial F's sentiments!


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

this is one hell of a nice gts-t


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Awsome pics matty!!!!!


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm jelous...


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Savage pics, that color on the 33 ^^^^ is well tasty


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Fantastic pics matt nice one :thumbsup:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Great pictures thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks to Miguel and Matty. Excellent pics.


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

stunning pics!


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

cool pics, would love to have a look around the tomica skyline


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Beautiful pictures!
Many thanks for sharing:thumbsup:


Terje.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Glad to see people are enjoying the pics. Unfortunately we forgot to charge my camera battery - so when I arrived, it only had about 2/5ths charge left... eventually it died.

So I borrowed Alex's (pound puppy) 2nd camera. More pics to come.
Maybe he'll upload some too...


----------



## rossmcleod (Apr 9, 2010)

amazing cars


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Simply stunning, loving the E30 M3's.


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Great pics Matty

Loving the Hakosukas!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

mr mugen said:


> cool pics, would love to have a look around the tomica skyline


Unfortunately the engine was covered, but there's a pic of the interior (Stripped out) and also one of the underside rear. Not much original Skyline left of that car


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

steveyturbo said:


> Simply stunning, loving the E30 M3's.


I took a particular interest in the E30 M3's.. Even scouring for Prodrive chassis numbers, but the yellow one didn't have any numbers at all. 

Very old tuning on those two cars. They didn't use slide throttles and the carbon intake plenums looked like some of the first designs. Maybe these were raced in 1986-87. Yellow one was running the factory dog leg shift pattern too - and they were pretty much as fast as one another. On the straights not as quick as the GT-R's or even the Sierra of course, but being N/A they sounded great. First time I've ever seen such cars in Japan - good to know some still exist here.


----------



## FullySick26 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for sharing pictures with us.


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Excellent pics Miguel, thanks for posting them up. I bet the sights and sounds were amazing!


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Fab - my favourite touring cars, GTR32 and E30 M3! Thanks Miguel.

How is your M3 going?


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Thanks very much, really enjoyed looking through those. God they know how to set cars up over there, fantastic.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

markM3 said:


> Fab - my favourite touring cars, GTR32 and E30 M3! Thanks Miguel.
> 
> How is your M3 going?


 It's hibernating - waiting for Apex Performance in the States to pull their finger out and send me the custom engine harness and Vipec V44 paid for 6 weeks ago..


----------



## grusom (Dec 9, 2005)

Awesome pictures :clap: cant wait to see more


----------



## Barros777 (Dec 8, 2007)

more pics please, more more....:runaway::runaway:


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for sharing guys :thumbsup:

Absolutely great pics :clap:


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Awesome
Cheers


----------



## Rob W (Jun 16, 2002)

Awesome!

So many great cars :thumbsup:

Thanks for the pics!

Those E30's are sweet 


Rob


----------



## Babalouie (Feb 18, 2009)

Bugger!

I had a choice of going to this, or the JCCA historic races at Tsukuba that day: Japanese Nostalgic Car – Blog Blog Archive JCCA Classic Car Festival at Tsukuba

I reckon I should have gone to this instead


----------



## Jasoncmor (Feb 16, 2008)

There are some damn fine cars there!

Especially the E30s, that R31 and the KPGC10s, they have given some inspiration for my model too


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

awsome cars


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice shots there.....especially the M1, stunning


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

I was nursing a semi after looking at those pictures, pure automotive porn


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

i got a chubby from looking at them pics man.:chuckle:

amazing well in matty pure automotiveporn :bowdown1:


----------

